# Marriott Ft. Lauderdale suggestions



## lisilv (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi everyone,
We're going to BeachPlace Towers next week. Any suggestions of what to do, where to eat, etc.. etc..

Thanks


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 16, 2007)

Lisil

Go to the Florida Forum - click on the SE Florida Website Sticky which
is near the top of the listings & you'll get a lot of suggestions.

As for restuarants - I'll let others chime in


Richard


----------



## jme (Apr 16, 2007)

*We were there last year, and...*

..and we went to a local outlet mall about 30-40 minutes away. There was a Cheesecake Factory and a Grand Lux Cafe there. both owned by same corp. ...both were awesome. Hate to say this, but we hated Beachplace Towers, and even came home early. i would say more, but it's just not up to Marriott standards. A ton of inconveniences  getting in & out, and up & down the elevators, etc., etc., etc. Anyway, hope you like it better. Those nice restaurants were our only good memories. jme


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm a city boy and think BeachPlace is a wonderful location ... it faces the ocean (noisy) or the Intracoastal (quiet if half way or more up).  Oceanfront you can have morning OJ and coffee on the balcony and read the paper, Intracoastal you can have sundowners and watch the magnificent boats (take your binocs).  Within a 10 min drive you've got all the shops, chains, restaurants and things to do that few timeshares can offer.  The Water Taxi is fun for a day too .. 

Lauderdale is a big city - and this area is quickly becoming the high cost area, with 2 bdrm condos on either side of MBP selling for $4 million up!  A St. Regis opens up right next door on May 1...and later this year the Hilton opens about 5 minute walk north...the W and Trump are next and being built right now.  Trump sold his condo-hotels at up to $1600 a sq ft.  So it can't all be bad.       Here's a pic of the beach right at MBP

http://www.tropicalsailing.com/webcam.htm

BeachPlace is way overdue for interior upgrades to their suites, and the HOA should be kicked out for sitting on owner funds all this time.  They've promised owners it will all be done next year -- we've heard that before, but the MF is now over $1000 a year and there's no 'wow' to the suites.

I hear complaints about MBP pools size, the the St. Regis pool, the condos next door pool, and the Atlantic Hotel pools aren't any larger than MBP's and the St. Regis pool is out of the sun before our pool.  There are many times there's nobody in the MBP pool at all - as they want to enjoy the magnificent beach you can walk safely to via tunnel if you don't want to cross the street.  Go to Target and buy some beach chairs as you have to rent them on the beach.  No hotel on the 'strip' can cast a shadow on the beach before 4 p.m. so that's why you see each floor get smaller as they go back.  The sand on the beach is wonderful - like the sandbox you played in as a kid and made castles, only here you can build BIG ones.

Los Olas Blvd has great (expensive) shops and restaurtants -- it's a 2 mile walk or short cab ride if you don't have a car.  Galleria Mall is about a mile away also great for shopping.  Sawgrass Mall about 40 min east on Sunrise - too big for me, but if you're a shopper plan a day there.

This link will show you some I like (Trina's, Don Shula's, Mai Kai, Sloppy Joes, Southport Raw Bar, Primavera).

http://fort.lauderdale.diningguide.com/dl1fb.htm 

There's a Marketplace just an elevator ride away (I never waited as much as 3 minutes for an elevator when I was there for a month Feb-Mar) or you can have them deliver pizza and other things to your suite.  In the Beach Place area in front of the Marriott you'll find a bunch of quick food places, bars with free entertainment almost every night you can enjoy down there or from your balcony (if oceanfront)...but they don't shut down until about 2 am on weekends!

I think you'll enjoy MBP -- when you get back let us know how wrong the nay-sayers were.   

Brian


----------



## jme (Apr 16, 2007)

All of those things you said may be true, but the beach across the street is totally a public beach, and it's not even 30 yards wide. I'm comparing it to most southeastern beaches which are hundreds of yards wide. And the view out toward the ocean looks over a rooftop with ventilation pipes emerging. I can truly understand that, if one is used to a city environment, tho. That is so true...and to you it may be gorgeous, but you have to cross the busy street, at your peril, then you only have  few feet to yourself. It was such a shock to us. 

Now, God's ocean is beautiful no matter where it is, but that concrete wall separating the street from the beach just made the beach too, too narrow. Even the concierge told us to travel down the beach a mile or so to enjoy a more private and wide beach...Uh...no thanks. I like 'em in front of the resort. 

They are developing all along that beachfront, and the condos (Trump's place) will be nice and very expensive, BUT, that doesn't change the width of the beach, nor the "feel" of the beach, one bit. I am not demeaning the resort, but my personal feeling is that Marriott should simply not locate a resort there. It's atypical of them....but it's the same as HHI's Monarch: they didn't originally build it---they just made the existing building into a timeshare. Ok,  that's not our favorite, and there are many, many more resorts to choose from. Please try to come to HHi, or even down to Ocean Pointe, and you will see what a wide beach will do for you (OP's is smaller) ...HHI's beach is huge and wide...a real feeling of space ----it's altogether a different world. Kind Regards, jme


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 16, 2007)

jme ... lisilv is going to MBP next week.  There are positives and negatives about every resort including the ones you own, but I can't see your point in making lisilv apprehensive about MBP before they even get there.  And to suggest they cancel at this point and go to Ocean Pointe instead or Hilton Head is a bit of a stretch.

BeachPlace is not like Monarch at all.  The building is original and the suites are all to Marriott specs, in fact larger than the current specs.

I think lisilv is in for a wonderful holiday and will be surprised to hear otherwise. 

Brian


----------



## davemy (Apr 16, 2007)

*beachplace*

Whats great about timesharing is you get to go to many different resorts. If you don't like a resort, you don't have to go back. The bottom line is we are  members of marriott vacation club and chances are most people will like or  enjoy most of their vacation. I think alot depends on You're age and if you have kids with you.


----------



## lisilv (Apr 16, 2007)

*Thank you*

I appreciate everyone's feedback. I have been to HHI - Grande Ocean. Really liked. Yes, the beach is really wide, the island is pretty cool too. I am sure that Fort Lauderdale will be a completely different experience. It's good to hear both sides of the coin. I don't like setting expectations too high because I usually get dissapointed.


----------



## Smooth Air (Apr 16, 2007)

Try Charlie's Crab Restaurant on the intracoastal & not far from MBP. We have been going there for almost 20 years & hava never been disappointed. 

Have a great vacation!


----------



## jme (Apr 16, 2007)

We went to Beachplace Towers to do exactly what you said, i.e., to experience something different and to try all the Marriotts that we had not visited yet. We happened to not like it. I think there's a good possibility that someone else might like it...and I certainly hope lisilv will love it. I didn't mean to run it in the ground. I think we kind of had our hopes up, and were let down...I didn't want her to have that happen. 

I didn't mean to say go to OP...I only meant that it was better for anyone else looking in the future.  I had not done my homework on BPT in TUG itself...had I done that, I would have run across all kinds of posts saying everything I said, because some other TUG member told me after-the-fact about several negative posts.....but I knew nothing of them. I hope lisilv has a wonderful time, and that everyone would do their homework to see if ANY resort destination is going to live up to their expectations, or sound like it would be a good place for their family. My intent was to speak to those "considering" in the future. I wanted to get the word out that everyone needs to check out a resort thoroughly before committing. Seems like something everyone does naturally, but I've found that to be untrue. jme


----------



## KenK (Apr 17, 2007)

*PArt I*

No need to drive to Sawgrass Mills Outlet to enjoy the Cheesecake Factory...its right around the corner and up two miles on Las Olas


 I don't know where you can get cootie repellant for the people on the public beach, but you ought to make sure you have sun protection.  If driving, bring an unbrella & beach chairs. 

The Beach Place water taxi stop ( www.watertaxi.com )in back of the building will offer many places without going to use the car.  This includes Charlies Crab, Shooters, Taverna Opa, (all at the Oakland Park Blvd stop).  The taxi will also bring you to the Las Olas Shops....where the closest Cheesecake Factory is, the popular Storks & the gondola rides- http://www.storkscafe.com/ or the few 5 star restaurants in that area.

For added dining pleasue, you might want to try the Marriott Harbour Beach restaurant called 3030....newish and very good....go before sundown for the best views...all you see in the PM are the ships entering and leaving the Port Everglades cut  (Walk one mile S from Beach Place and at the Sheraton Clipper, turn L onto Holiday Drive....next building up the hill.  www.3030ocean.com/

There is the Beach Place cam....you can see if the populace fits your needs...but only during the day:

http://www.sunny.org/webcam/  Click webcam.  

Its attached to the roof of the Sloppy Joes of Key West cafe....which is across from the Hooters (not the best food IMO)

THREE new Paramutual casinos have opened so far in Broward...not Indian related, and using class A slots (not bingo based).  They are in the www.gulfstreampark.com which will still have live racing until next Sunday (Florida Derby you just missed). Anout 10 miles S on US Rt 1.  The Hollywood GReyhound track (Mardi Gras Casino) and Pompano Harness Track.

The fourth isn't ready yet (at the Dania Fontron) which is next to the airport...about 6 miles from MBP.

The Seminole Hard Rock Hotel (on the Hollywood Reservation)is interesting, but payback is (according to the Sun Sentinel) is approx 55% where the others are by law 55% and post at 90%.

The entertainment lists for restaurants are on the Fl forums somewhere. I will try to find them for you.

If you can get the Fridays Sun Sentinel, it has tons of coupons, one is one free with one on the Carrie B (which will stop shortly to go back to Norfolk) 

Its behind the Stranahan House next to the Cheesecake Factory on Las Olas..about 3 miles from MBP.

I will paste some more info that was orifginally sent to someone staying at the Weston units.  There will be a lot of info you will not need, but mush might be helpful:

Lion King now at the Broward Pref Arts Center....via Watertaxi or drive:

s mentioned, Cheeburger is pretty good....also one in beach place.  Check www.cheeburger.com

Excellent crabs right next to FLL at the Rustic Inn (coupons here:  www.rusticinn.com    Very expensive in PM, try lunch, full lunch starts at $4.99  . 

. First, there is a large group of fishing boats (Charter, drift, group) next to the entrance to the now poorly rated Jungle Queen. It is in the Bhai Mar Marina, just off route A1A across from the Yankee Clipper (and MAR Harbour Beach Resort)....but on the intracoastal side. Next to the Sheraton Yankee Clipper going N on A1A is a beach front parking lot.


Just remember, there will be a ton of traffic on 595 in the AM rush going E and the PM rush going W.

www.flamingofishing.com (Coupon on this site- free parking at the resort...drive in at the Jungle Queen entrance....or you must pay if you park acrss the street)(another terrible maintained ex Radission)

http://www.tacohookedup.com/

http://www.fishladyhelen.com/pages/671685/index.htm

http://www.all-inclusivesportfishing.com

###########################################
Dave gave a real good spot run by the NPS for the Everglades Tours

These two, however, are a few minutes away from the Weston Units:

Sawgrass Recreation Park (Ent Coupon- one free with one)

Take 595 W to RT 27 NORTH

U.S. 27 north of I-595, Fort Lauderdale, Florida 33329, United States
• Tel:*954-389-0202

############################################

Take 595 W to RT 27 SOUTH (to Griffin Rd) TURN R onto Griffin RD. (It ends at Rt 27)
Everglades Holiday Park

21940 Griffin Road, Fort Lauderdale, Florida 33332, United States
• Tel:*954-434-8111
• URL:*http://www.evergladesholidaypark.com

Fort Lauderdale Museum of Art   *

1 East Las Olas Boulevard, Fort Lauderdale, Florida 33301, United States
	•	Tel: 954-525-5500
	•	URL: http://www.moafl.org 


Bonnet House Museum and Gardens  *

900 North Birch Road, Fort Lauderdale, Florida 33304, United States
	•	Tel: 954-563-5393
	•	URL: http://www.bonnethouse.org



Museum of Discovery and Science and IMAX 3D Theater  *

401 Southwest Second Street, Fort Lauderdale, Florida 33312, United States
	•	Tel: 954-467-6637
	•	URL: http://www.mods.org


Broward Center for the Performing Arts    *

201 Southwest Fifth Ave, Fort Lauderdale, Florida, United States

http://www.browardcenter.org/
	•	Tel: 954-462-0222



Jungle Queen      *

Fort Lauderdale, Florida, United States
	•	Tel: 954-462-5596
	•	URL: http://www.junglequeen.com

Food has gone down on dinner cruise...



Parker Playhouse

                        707 NE 8th St
                        Ft Lauderdale, Fl

http://www.parkerplayhouse.com/



Big Cypress Seminole Reservation and Ah-Tha-Thi-Ki Museum

West Boundary Road, Fort Lauderdale, Florida, United States
	•	Tel: 863-902-1113   (Check out Billie Swamp Safari -all day everglade & Cypress tour-learning experience.  1/2 way to Naples on US rt 75 W (595 to 75 West)
	•	URL: http://www.seminoletribe.com


Stranahan House    *

335 Southeast 6th Avenue, Fort Lauderdale, Florida 33301, United States
	•	Tel: 954-524-4736
	•	URL: http://www.stranahanhouse.com


Flamingo Garden is not far from Sawgrass Mills....

  *  Watertaxi accessable  NOTE CONTRACT DISPUTE WITH COUNTY .....need to check prices and times of service.

CLUBS:
Ft Laud Area:

Cheers. 941 E Cypress Creek Road, Tel: 954.771.6337

Dicey Riley's. 217 SW 2 St, Tel: 954.522.2202

Galleria G'vanni. 625 E Las Olas Blvd, Tel: 954.524.5246

Jimmy O'Hara's. 2500 W Oakland Park Blvd, Tel: 954.777.1776

Hot Jazz & Alligator Gumbo Society Shrine Club, 1717 N. Andrews Avenue. Tel: (954)563-5390 [Rob McGowan, President. Non profit jazz society meets fourth Sunday at bring your  horn! $5  admission for members,$7 for non-members, muisicians free]

O'Hara's Jazz & Blues Cafe. 722 East Las Olas Blvd. Tel: 954-524-1764 Music Line 954-524-2801 Fax: 954-524-4778 [contact: Kitty Ryan. Live music 7 nights & Sunday matinee. Full liquor, wine & beer bar/light food menu. No cover. Casual atmosphere. 21 & up. Voted best jazz & R&B club since 1990. Sidewalk cafe atmosphere outside with intimate brick interior, mahogany bars and 18th century chandeliers. Excelent sound system.Blue Note recording artist, Dr. Lonnie Smith house pianist on weekends. Week nights varies with blues, R&B, Funk & jazz. Club located in historic downtown Ft. Lauderdale]

http://www.oharasjazzcafe.com/


Poor House. 110 SW 3rd Ave. Tel: 954.522.5145

Tavern 213 . 213 SW 2nd St. Tel: 954.463.5213

Yesterdays Love 94. 3100 E. Oakland Park Blvd. Tel: (954) 561-4400 [Jazz brunch 11am - 3pm. Every Sunday]

(HOLLYWOOD AREA.

 Most at:  1.2 miles from beach via Hollwood Beach Blvd at Youngs Circle where US Rt One, HBB,  and Harrison Streets meet.

Cool Beans Cafe. 2039 Hollywood Blvd, Hollywood, Tel: 954.929.1772

Ellington's Jazz Cabaret. 2009 Harrison Street, Hollywood. Tel: 954.920.9322 [contact: Peter Loblack. Intimate Jazz Cabaret & Restaurant - Upscale Cool Jazz crowd - presenting real improvisational jazz and extraordianary cuisine. Award winning jazz vocalist Dana Paul and the Fakulty perform Sunday nights. Ruby Baker sings Thursday nights. Guitarist/vocalist Gary King Quartet holds court Wednesday and Friday nights. Vocalist Leesa Richards entertains Saturday nights Elegant Cigar room. 7pm till 2am Nightly. No Cover Charge]

O'Hara's Jazz & Blues Cafe.  1903 Hollywood Beach Blvd. Tel: 954-524-1764 Music Line 954-524-2801 Fax: 954-524-4778 [contact: Kitty Ryan. Live music 7 nights & Sunday matinee.(No Sunday Mat currently listed for Hollywood. Check website) Full liquor, wine & beer bar/light food menu. No cover. Casual atmosphere. 21 & up. Voted best jazz & R&B club since 1990. Sidewalk cafe atmosphere outside with intimate brick interior, mahogany bars and 18th century chandeliers. Excelent sound system.Blue Note recording artist, Dr. Lonnie Smith house pianist on weekends. Week nights varies with blues, R&B, Funk & jazz. Club located in historic downtown Ft. Lauderdale]

http://www.oharasjazzcafe.com/



Jazziz Bistro. 5751 Seminole Way, Hollywood. Tel: 954-583-8335 [Supper club in South Florida located in the Paradise Shops at the Seminole Hard Rock Hotel & Casino. Featuring the biggest names in a small intimate setting with our state-of-the-art Klipsch sound stage and spectacular lighting, while dining in a chic and sophisticated atmosphere] 
http://www.jazzizbistro.com/

Ginger Bay Cafe. 1908 Hollywood Blvd. Tel: (954) 923-1230 [9pm till 1:30am. No Cover]

One Night Stan's. 2333 Hollywood Blvd., Hollywood Tel: 954.929.1566 [ jazz/blues club and restaurant]

Club Gemini 
2100 Hollywood Blvd,. Hollywood., a predominantly Colombian crowd mixes it up with salsa and merengue, and Puerto Rican, Cuban, Dominican and other Latin American bands bring in a varied crowd. A flashy mirrored-and-sunburst decor, linen tablecloths and candlelight attract a mix of young and old, singles and couples. Gemini's partner club, Casas Viejas, at the same address, offers a restaurant-type atmosphere that draws an older crowd. Plenty of live music, including mariachis and old-style salsa, make dancing a must. Both are open Thursday through Sunday. Call 954-923-9255.


----------



## KenK (Apr 17, 2007)

*Part 2*

South Florida Entertainment punch # s for
2007

All USA issued cards appear the same this year.   So, if you are traveling to this area, bring the card and maybe use some of the restaurants.  

An asteric (*) indicates that once you have registered your ent card, you can print additional coupons on the ent site for additional use (sometimes only one per month)

 PLEASE CALL THE PLACE to see if they are still open and take the card.     Go to the Ent site to find out specific directions, addresses, and phone numbers:


Palm Beach/
 Broward / Treasure Coast (Martin)

##########################################
      Mark’s (Milttello) -Miami-Dade, Ft Lauderdale,  Palm Beach & Boca Raton

http://www.chefmark.com/

Marks Rules:  No Sats ever.  No Fridays Dec 15  06 to Apr  15  07 Reservation



Mark’s at the Park 
344 Plaza Real, Mizner Park 
Boca Raton, FL 33432 
561-395-0770   Card # 4   up to  $25.00 off


Mark's Las Olas
1032 East Las Olas Boulevard
Fort Lauderdale, FL 33301
954-463-1000   Card #  64   up to $28.00 off




Mark’s South Beach
1120 Collins Avenue 
The Nash Hotel, Miami Beach,
FL 33139
305-604-9050  No info on Ent card in Broward Book. 


Mark’s City Place
700 S. Rosemary Ave. 
West Palm Beach, FL 33401 
561-514-0770  Card # 125   $25.00 off

 **********************************************

Sea Escape http://www.seaescape.com/ (Ship) *  Card  # 14  Anytime  $25.00 off    Reservation 1-      877-732-3722 Call code is ENT241   6 course meal in the Verandah Dining Room.  Please call to find out what paperwork you need for access to sail. Print more coupons on the ent site ( see above)


Cafe Del Mar *   Ft Laud.  Next to Beach Place & St Regis   
Card # 152  up to $17.00  L & D  No Saturdays.  Has been good

Melting Pot (any in Broward, and Boca)
Card # 70  up to $5.00 off ( a joke??) only one -$5.00 in a party!!!  (Not highly rated on Trip Advisor (TA)

Little India Restaurant * Sunrise.  Card # 153 up to $15.00  L & D anytime

Bin 595 Grille, * Plantation in MAR Renaissance  L & D
http://www.renaissanceplantation.com/bin595.cfm
Card # 38  Up to $29.00  NG Sat Eve 12/15 to 4/15, 2007

Darrel & Oliver’s Bistro17 *  Ft Laud (17th St Causeway) in MAR Renaissance   L & D 
CArd # 87 up to $30.00  No Fri or Sat 12/15 to 4/15, 2007

Cilantro’s Sheraton Suites * Plantation  L & D Card # 35 Up to $20.00 anytime

Jaidee Thai * Pembroke Pines L & D Card # 8 up to $17.00 

La Minutera * Hollywood -across from Diplomat Beach front. L&D  # 79  to $17.00

La Stella South, Sunrise  http://www.lastellasouth.com/ D only
card # 58  to $16.00  No Sats.  No Fri: 12/1/06 to 4/1/07  

Papa Pistola’s * Ft Laud L & D Card#51  to $17.00

Chief’s Palette Ft Laud www.artinstitute.edu  L & D Card # 147 to $20.00  (Culinary Arts School)   (Just off 17th Causeway in old Ocean World complex.) Anytime 

Primrose Tea Room (?) * Coral Springs  L & D card # 42 to $18.00 No Sats, no Fri: 12/15 to 4/15/07

Spazio, * Ft Laud (Next to Marriott Beach Place & Ritz Carlton) L & D Card # 62 to $18.00

Dania Jai Alai Clubhouse, Dania wwwbetdania.com card  D # 61 to $17.00 no earlybirds

El Tropico, * Pembroke Pines L & D card # 47 to $ 15.00

Fra Diavolo, Lauderhill D card #27  to $15.00 no earlybirds no Candlelites, no Fri or Sat 12/15 to 4/15   (good)

Wilt Chamberlains * Boca Raton  L&D  card # 34 to $ 13.00  Fri & Sat before 6 PM or after 9 PM

La Terraza, * Miramar L&D card# 106  to $15.00

Masamune, * Boca Raton L&D card# 130 to $15.00

Vienna, * Davie L & D card # 94 to $15.00  no Sats, No fri:12/15 to 4/15/07

Jalapenos,  * Plantation L&D  card #104 $14.00 

JJ Muggs, Lake Worth L&D  card #128 to $13.00

New Lily Garden, * Cocoanut Creek D card #22 to $13.00 no earlybirds

Sage, Ft Laud www.sagecafe.com  L&D card # 13 to $13.00 no Fri or Sat 12/15/06 to 4/15/07

Sals Italian, * All localities card#68 to $13.00 

Sunrise Hilton, Sunrise Card#56 to $18.00
##############################



Naples & Fort Meyers :

Bubble Room, Captiva  D Card#104  to $16.00  valid anytime except 1/15/07 to 4/15/07

Jacaranda, Sanibel D card#45  to $20.00  NG: 1/15/07 to 4/14/07

Chloes, Ft Meyers Beach D card#12 to $24.00 (Diamond Head Resort)

Chuchers Cafe,* Naples L&D card#30 to $23.00

Parrot Key, Ft Meyers Beach (Salty Sams) L&D card#4 to $23.00 NG 1/15/07 to 4/15/07
Sunshine Cafe * Captiva www.captivaislandinn.com L&D card#68 to $25.00 NG 1/15 to 4/15/07

Citron’s Grill, Ft Meyers 2 places. L&D Card # 51 to $20.00 NG 1/15 to 4/15/07

Antin’s Cafe,* Naples D card#87 to $16.00 NG 1/15 to 4/15/07

Anthony’s Sunset,* Ft M. Beach card#2 to $19.00 NG same as above

Bernards,* Naples L&D card#41 to $20.00  NG as above No Sunday Brunch, either anytime.

China-Fuji, Ft Meyers L&D card # 57 to $20.00 NG as above

Delicious Things, * Ft Meyers L&D card#3 to $18.00 good anytime 

Grills of Naples*   L&D #33 to $20.00 good anytime 

Kellie’s Place* Naples L&D #36 to $18.00 good anytime

Key Western Grille* Estero L&D #27 to $20.00 NG as above 

KeyLime Bistro, Captiva L&D #72 to $20 NG as above

Matanzas Inn, Ft M.Beach L&D #59 to $17.00 NG 2/1 to 4/30/07

Papa Mondo,* FT M.Beach D #14 to $17.00 NG 1/15 to 4/15/07 

Sea Witch, Naples www.seawitch.net #140 to $20.00 NG 1/15 to 4/15 07

SunshineSeafood, Ft Meyers L&D #109 to $20.00 NG as above

Thai Tamarind, * Ft Meyers L&D #19 to $19.00 NG as above

Heidelberg, Naples D #1 to $20.00 1/15 to 4/15/07 NG

Vinny’s Caribbean,* Ft Meyers #43 to $17.00  ANYTIME

R.C.Otter’s,* Captiva L&D #95 to $15.00  NG as above

The Beach, FtM.Beach www.piersidegrill.com #100 to $15.00 2/1 to 4/30/07 not good (NG)

MorganHouse, Ft Meyers #56 to $14.00 1/15 to 4/15/05 NG

Vincenzo’s, Bonita Springs #38 to $24.00 NG as above  

Village Fish Market, Punta Gorda #24 to $15 NG as above

Mattison Steakhouse, Longboat Key #29 to $26.00 ANYTIME

Cocoanut Grove,* Englewood #50 to $19.00 anytime


----------



## Enrico (Apr 17, 2007)

Beachplace vs. Ocean Pointe - we've been to both resorts twice...one time each place with kids and once with couples.  Enjoyed both very much on every visit, but I would say that OP is the better choice with children, BP the choice with couples/adults.

Ken - those two posts pretty much cover everything.  Maybe that should reside permanently in the reviews section of this site.


----------



## DanR (Apr 17, 2007)

*BeachPlace vs OceanPointe*

We've been to BeachPlace and OceanPointe many times.  We like both resorts for different reasons.
OceanPointe is laid back with little going on in the immediate area.
It's great for sitting back and going to the beach and pools.  We go there when we want a quiet vacation for rest & relaxation.
BeachPlace is busy with lots of things happening in the area.  
Just look at the previous posts of things to do in the area.
We go there when we want to go out in the evenings, try different restaurants and do things tourist do.
I can say we enjoy both resorts.


----------



## lisilv (Apr 17, 2007)

*Bad reviews*

After I started reading this reviews I decided to do some more research on the WEB about BeachPlace and I read some pretty bad reviews. I'm going with a 11 mo old baby, thus.. I'm a little concerned now. Would II be able to change my reservation this late in the game? Otherwise, what should I request from the resort to make our stay the best possible? high floors, which side is quieter, etc.. etc..


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 17, 2007)

I suggest if you want quiet, stay on the Intracoastal side and about half way up so you don't hear road noise from below.  You'll have afternoon and evening sun on your balcony and great views of mega million $ homes and boats so take your binoculars.  The review of BeachPlace are tainted because of Spring break which shouldn't be a problem now, and because facing the ocean means you face the bars and their music down below.  The other side is very different.  The pool area is very nice and as close as an elevator ride away...or you can take your baby to the ocean in a stroller, through the tunnel so you don't have to cross the street.  You'll be fine.  BeachPlace is a little like taking a holiday in a big city but on a beachfront location.  There are very few timeshares like this - Custom House in Boston is one, Manhattan Club in NYC is another - but they're not on a beach.  

Brian


----------



## Smooth Air (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi, lisilv: I know how you feel. It's not  a good feeling. You didn't say if you were renting @ MBP next week or if you are using a week that you own @ MBP.( or maybe you did say but I missed it) This will pretty much determine your options. It wouldn't hurt to call Ocean Pointe & see if they could switch you. (561)882-3000. I don't know if that is possible but it's worth a call. 

At this late date, If you cannot change your rez to another Marriott resort  then you really only have 2 options:
1. Stay @ MPB & make the most of it; or
2. Forefeit what you have paid in terms of rent or your owner's week and   stay someplace else. 

I ended up going w/ option # 2 a few years ago. We rented a place near Ft. Lauderdale sight unseen for Spring Break. Some people like the place. We hated it. Stayed 2 nights & then moved to Pelican Beach resort in Ft. Lauderdale for the rest of the week. www.pelicanbeach.com  Lago Mar is another nice beach front resort that you may enjoy www.lagomar.com 

I hope that things work out for you. It's always good to have a Plan B but you may like MPB so give it a try! When do you leave (you sais "next week" but when?) Are you flying or driving?


----------



## davemy (Apr 17, 2007)

*beachplace Good reviews*

Most people do not take the the time to write good reviews. The resort i think is still rated a 8 or 8.5 resort quality. There are plenty of good and bad reviews on beachplace. The last i saw on trip advisor there was 3 good reviews during feb. visits.  To each is own. Hopefully when  the resort gets redone in 2008 it will be a 9. South Florida is a fun Vacation!


----------



## KenK (Apr 17, 2007)

They get PO'd when they see the parking charge.  And the garage is very high.  From the very top, it is almost a mile down to an exit.  

And many of the reviews we have noted on TA are from people renting a unit from an owner and not getting the daily maid service they think they ought to get because they are in a hotel.  

Both OP & BP beaches are public.....but it is very limited access for locals at OP because they can not park  easily. But there is a public lot a bit N of the T/S just N of OP.    

The public lot at BP is also close, one near Las Olas, the one behind the St Regis, Las Olas Beach Club, & MBP in the back at the Ft Laud yacht marina, and one across the street from Cafe Casablanca, (next to the Trader, the Silver Seas, and the Merriweather...(one block N of St Regis & Beach Place.)


We would never cancel, but we are familiar with OP & BP.  ( And the Doral, and the Orlando resorts, Williamsburg, S Calif, and HHI)  Liked them all.  All were excellent.


----------



## Transit (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't think you'll be disappointed .Beach place is in a great location .The rooms are very nice. The parking and elevators are an annoyance but its probably the nicest TS in that area. After reading Kenk's post you couldn't possibly run out of things to do.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 18, 2007)

*Clarification*



KenK said:


> THREE new Paramutual casinos have opened so far in Broward...not Indian related, and using class A slots (not bingo based).  They are in the www.gulfstreampark.com which will still have live racing until next Sunday (Florida Derby you just missed). Anout 10 miles S on US Rt 1.  The Hollywood GReyhound track (Mardi Gras Casino) and Pompano Harness Track.
> 
> The fourth isn't ready yet (at the Dania Fontron) which is next to the airport...about 6 miles from MBP.



Ken has posted some great information for those visiting South Florida.
Just to clarify for those not familiar with the area - The Pompano Harness Track has been renamed. The new name is "The Isle Casino & Racing at Pompano Park" and is located Northwest of the Marriott Beach Place Towers . The Hollywood Greyhound Track has been renamed "Mardi Gras Racetrack and Gaming Center". Both Mardi Gras and Gulfstream are located south of the Marriott Beach Place Towers.

Richard


----------



## Jason118 (Apr 18, 2007)

lisilv said:


> After I started reading this reviews I decided to do some more research on the WEB about BeachPlace and I read some pretty bad reviews. I'm going with a 11 mo old baby, thus.. I'm a little concerned now. Would II be able to change my reservation this late in the game? Otherwise, what should I request from the resort to make our stay the best possible? high floors, which side is quieter, etc.. etc..



Hello lisilv:

My wife and I brought our then 2-year-old to MBP in May 2006.  All of us had a good time.  Just make sure that you (1) rent a car, and (2) request to have a room facing the inter-coastal waterway rather than ocean as it would be much quieter.  

There are so many things to do in Fort Lauderdale.  A trip to Sawgrass Mills alone (18 miles away from the resort) will probably take you whole day even if you are not very much into shopping.  If you go there, you may want to try Legal Seafoods.  

MBP does have some shortcomings such as the design of its parking garage.  But it truly was not as horrendous. No one can tell if they would like the resort or not unless they try it.  

I trust you would have a great time.  

Jason


----------



## KenK (Apr 18, 2007)

I just checked the Broward Pref Arts Center.  The Lion King has some seats...if you go to the site, they will show you a seating chart and you can pick the seats (like aisle seats) and then P/U the tix at the Will Call window.

The tix prices are from $25 to $75 each...the B'way road edition.  It is in the Au-Rene Hall Theater...the bigger theater at the center. (I think 6000 or 9000 seats...so try to not sit too far back.  (Rich would know the toals, I bet)

Next to the Au Rene Theater is the smaller Amaturo Theater (less than 1000 seats) and it is shownig A Kids life for part of the week (??) and then the Ukranian Dance Troop and also Stanley Jorden Trio (??)

Across the street at the science museum is the IMAX 3D Sony theaters.

One screen is showing Sharks 3D the other Roving Mars....If that is choisen, I think I'd wait until near the time you go home...maybe you wouldn't want to try any ocean after seeing it.

On that website, they have a link I did not check that said free IMAX tixs.  Remember, this is beginning of the slow time in S Fl, and it will not be very busy.

If you go to Sawgrass Mills ( A1A S to US RT 1 S (make left toward airport), and stay in the right lane on US Rt 1 to entrance to Interstate 595 West.  Continue W to Sawgrass Expressway (Will say toll...do not go onto Interstate 75...thats your only other choice near the end of I 595.  North on the Sawgrass and do first exit, Sunrise Blvd. (Just before toll )  Follow signage to the entrance to the largest outlet mall ...  but not all the stores are outlet. They have a Coach outlet and many have coupons on the website.  

There is also a Rain Forest Cafe at Sawgrass.  We like Legal Seafood...but the local places are usually better (But NOT the 15th St Fisheries...unless new owners have changed the cooking methods)

BTW....I keep seeing changes on the above listing for the website addresses...if we make it perm, someone needs to keep watching links to see if they still work.  A lot is on the Fl Forums on the top of the home page.  I still need to correct the SE Fl listings.


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 18, 2007)

Ken...you are amazing!  Are you still down there in the land of sun and fun?

Brian


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 18, 2007)

*Broward Center for the Performing Arts*

Well Ken, your recall is just a wee bit off -

The Broward Center for the Performing Arts located at 201 SW 5th Ave, Fort Lauderdale, Fl 33312; ph: 954-462-0222 has two theaters - The Au-Rene Theatre which is a 2700 seat venue and the Amaturo Theatre which is a 590 seat venue.  www.browardcenter.org

As Ken mentioned, the Lion King is at the Au-Rene Theatre.


Richard


----------



## KenK (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi Brian.
   We are down for 2 more weeks.  In Ocean Point from this Friday to next Friday.  Thne 4 more days here & drive back.  I really need to put those restaurants we ate at on the lists.  Primavera is very good, and the staff was super nice.



Rich: 
 I really messed up with the seating charts....I was thinking of the Ocean Grove Camp Meeting (NJ) grand auditorium in NJ.  thats now 6000 ( Unless they made the seats bigger).  (Hows that for an excuse)

Rich, you are local (well about 40 miles).  (Brian can come too..but not so local)

  This Tuesday at Ocean Point:

Read this..its easier:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45577


----------



## lisilv (Apr 19, 2007)

*Restaurants*

Does anyone know about brazilian restaurants in the Ft Lauderdale area? near BeachPlace Towers..


----------



## KenK (Apr 19, 2007)

Heres one.  Think TA will send me more.  I also remember a 'club' type place, also on Las Olas:

http://www.chima.cc

Don't know how good...


----------



## KenK (Apr 19, 2007)

Lulu on TA said its very good....but it is also a bit expensive

There are a few in the Pompano Beach area, too.  But its not close to Beach Place


----------

